# Setup mailserver



## defiant1970 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I have spent a ton of time looking to see how to set up a_n_ email server and the things I have tried did not work. *C*an anyone give me some info_rmation_ about setting up a_n_ email server that will work in my server farm? I am new to freebsd FreeBSD but a quick study*.*

*T*hank you for the help*.*


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 19, 2014)

Did you read the chapter in the handbook?


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 19, 2014)

Look at this: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------



## Sylhouette (Oct 26, 2014)

You could try iredmail.

http://www.iredmail.org

Regards


----------



## abishai (Oct 27, 2014)

It depends what kind of mail server you need. Just send cron logs to your email? Or do you want a personal server with antispam/webfront/IMAP4?

For the first,  just take embedded sendmail. For the second my personal recommendations are mail/postfix mail/dovecot2 mail/roundcube
For antispam countermeasures take a greylister, for example mail/spamd. To simplify user management, link postfix and dovecot with you favorite database backend.


----------

